# New bandsaw....



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Check it out.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a Milwaukee 18V Bandsaw, hate it! It can't cut all thread or strut.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Somehow before I even opened the thread I knew it would be Milwaukee lol.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> I have a Milwaukee 18V Bandsaw, hate it! It can't cut all thread or strut.


really? I have the 12,18 compact and now this(company owned) but they all cut strut and rod... Shoot sometimes I cut rod all day literally, prefabbing hangers for 8 hours.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I had the 12v and it also cut unitsrut and all thread without any issues.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

The only thing is the compact bandsaw has a tendency to hop or jump, never cared for that. All thread was another story they worked good for that.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Unless every blade had a defect, mine is a total suckaholic

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> Unless every blade had a defect, mine is a total suckaholic Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I've had a few bad blades.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I still use the electric powered Milwaukees, mostly because they still work fine after years and years of use.

The deep cut variable adjustable speed trigger model cannot be beat.

David


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> Unless every blade had a defect, mine is a total suckaholic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Was the blade in backwards by chance ? I've never used a ba nd saw but its hard to believe every blade is bad.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

There's nothing I love more than a sharp blade on the big Milwaukee band saw.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

The small bandsaw has a tendency to chatter on pipe. The thing cuts like a champ but drives you batty with the jumping around.there is no way of puting a blade on backwards maybe upside down and in that position there would be no teeth so that would be a no brainier.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Gotcha. I wasn't sure if it were possible as I've never used one. I know people dont put hacksaw blades in the right direction sometimes.


----------

